# Junior Writer



## bomb (Aug 4, 2009)

Please can anyone tell me if a junior writer wore any badges in WW!?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Out of curiosity: what did he do?


----------



## bomb (Aug 4, 2009)

Was on board ship (AMC) as bookkeeper/accountant.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks. (Didn't find it on the net.)


----------

